# "this person has not shared their details with you" on Skype



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I tried adding someone last night and I'm not sure if they use their Skype any more (let's just say I done a bit of stalking :um) because the only reason I found their Skype was by searching for their name. It keeps saying the above message next to their name with a grey question mark.

Just checking to see does that mean they have declined you? Or does that mean they just haven't accepted me yet/been online?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

They haven't accepted your request yet.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> They haven't accepted your request yet.


Thank you. Is it also normal to say "resend contact request" when you open the chat window of said user?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Shadow2009 said:


> Thank you. Is it also normal to say "resend contact request" when you open the chat window of said user?


I think so. I believe that would just send them another message saying you want to add them. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

It USUALLY means that the person hasn't accepted your request yet and its still pending.

However, that message will also show if they did add you and then removed you or blocked you later onwards. Skype won't specifically tell you if they didn't add you yet, or that they removed/blocked you later onwards.

Basically that "?" and "This person has not shared their details with you", means that you are not in their contact list, either from not adding you in the first place or you were removed by them.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Rahul87 said:


> It USUALLY means that the person hasn't accepted your request yet and its still pending.
> 
> However, that message will also show if they did add you and then removed you or blocked you later onwards. Skype won't specifically tell you if they didn't add you yet, or that they removed/blocked you later onwards.
> 
> Basically that "?" and "This person has not shared their details with you", means that you are not in their contact list, either from not adding you in the first place or you were removed by them.


Thanks.

While I'm on the subject, is there any way to tell when a contact was last online (and not "last seen")?


----------

